# wishbone (bicicleta)



## ailama

Alguien sabe que significa en español la palabra *wishbone*?

El contexto es el siguiente. 
Caracteristicas del cuadro de una bicicleta:Upper wishbone with Monocoque cantilever brake pivots.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## El Piter

wishbone=horquilla


----------



## El Piter

Por cierto, Bienvenido al foro, que no he dicho nada.


----------



## ailama

La cuestion es que la palabra utilizada en en ingles para identificar la orquilla de la bici es fork, pero supongo que se referirá a lo mismo.

Muchisimas gracias


----------



## ailama

Supongo que se referirá a una parte de la horquilla, porque esta dentro de las caracteristicas de la horquilla misma.

Ah, y me voy a convertir en una habitual de este magnifico foro que tanto ayuda.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## clipper

Tengo que decir que yo creo que horquilla se refire a forks, como dice ailama, es la parte que sujeta la rueda delantera. Pero en este caso "the upper wishbone" junto con "the lower wishbone" son las partes del bastidor en la que se coloca la rueda trasera.

A pesar de eso no sé como traducir lo......


----------



## ailama

Muchas gracias clipper, me lo has aclarado, ya que mas que la traduccion necesitaba saber su significado.


----------



## Eddie from nowhere

Hola,
 estaba buscando la misma palabra "wishbone" pero en el contexto de coches, al parecer existe "wishbone suspension"... con lo dicho anteriormente no sé si la traducción "suspensión de horquilla" sea correcta.. 
 Gracias..


----------



## panderetita1986

En el contexto de automóviles, wishbone se traduce por trapecio, es "suspensión de trapecio".

Un link que te puede ser útil: http://automodelismo.com/diccio.htm

Saludos


----------



## Sambayano

"Suspensión de trapecio" supongo que se utilizará para el español de Argentina. En España, sería correcto "horquilla", en el contexto de automóviles.


----------



## iñigo don

En vehículos de cuatro ruedas, las suspensiones son, esencialmente, de dos tipos: "de trapecio" y "tipo MacPherson", o también una combinación de las dos anteriores (y éstas, en ningún caso van montadas sobre una "horquilla", cuyo uso es sólo apropiado para motocicletas y bicicletas). En España, a la "*suspensión de trapecio*" se la designa también "trapecio de la suspensión", que es la forma más utilizada en revistas técnicas de mecánica del automóvil, y deriva de la figura geométrica que forman los elementos de suspensión delantera. El "trapecio de la suspensión" es una construcción clásica en ingeniería mecánica, también conocida como "cuadrilátero articulado"; está formada por cuatro lados de diferentes longitudes, y éstos son: El pivote vertical de la rueda delantera (rueda directriz del vehículo); los dos brazos de suspensión (superior e inferior); y la línea vertical imaginaria definida por las "bisagras" de ambos brazos. Los brazos de suspensión no son unas simples barras, pues tienen tienen forma triangular o de "A"; por ello se los denomina también "triángulo inferior" y "triángulo superior". Estos brazos reciben en inglés el nombre de "*A-arm*" o "*wishbone*". Ambos brazos pueden oscilar verticalmente al estar "abisagrados " al bastidor del automóvil "por las patas de la A". Si el vehículo pasa sobre un obstáculo en la carretera, puede hacer que el brazo superior, en su movimiento vertical,  golpee contra el chasis, y por ello, para absorber los posibles choques de metal contra metal, el brazo superior  tiene un tope de caucho. Este tope de caucho, recibe en España la denominación de "*silent-block*". La forma de "A" permite, además, que a través del hueco del brazo superior trabajen el resorte helicoidal y el amortiguador; el amortiguador va anclado al chasis y al brazo inferior por intermedio de otros "silent-blocks" de forma de tubo o cilíndrica; en alguna información técnica en inglés utilizan el término "whisbones" para referirse a estos "silent-blocks"; así,  cuando dicen, por ejemplo, "replacing wishbones is neccesary every 50.000 km", se refieren a la substitución de esos topes de goma (y no necesariamente a los "brazos de suspensión" o "A-arms"). Para terminar, señalaré que la forma tradicional de trapecio fue muy común en las suspensiones montadas hasta los años 1970 (eran las que tenían, por ejemplo, los FIAT/SEAT 124), pero a partir de entonces es más utilizada la suspensión tipo *McPherson*,  que ya no presenta geometría de trapecio, pues sólo tiene un brazo: el inferior; es más simple y económica, por prescindir del brazo o triángulo de suspensión superior. En este tipo de suspensión, el pivote de la rueda se sujeta por uno sólo de sus puntos en el brazo inferior (en la suspensión de trapecio lo hacía en dos puntos); y el conjunto muelle-amortiguador actúa  como pilar soportando, en su extremo superior, el peso del chasis y carrocería. El amortiguador (específico para McPherson) tiene en su extremo superior un tubo de caucho, llamado "shock-absorber", y en el inferior el clásico  "silent-bolck". A estos "silent-blocks" se refieren cuando nos dicen que es necesario "replace wishbones".


----------

